# Staying in Stacked Position



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't use a pinch or a choke collar, in my opinion. You want a happy puppy and for him to have fun. Are you holding the collar up under the chin so you have control of his head? I right now am showing an 8mo. old but I don't have that problem but I have seen other very happy pups that wiggle. Just practice having your friends or whoever to go over your pup, he will get the hang of it. You might want to bump your post up tomorrow to get a handlers opinion too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

only you know how sensitive your dog is....
If you pop the wrong dog when a stranger approaches...you might get a dog that does not show well when a judge approaches...(wondering if _this_ is the judge that somehow has some magical powers to bring about a pop)

Trace is can be a wiggly fool when folks approach - we were working on this in class last night..Trace LOVES one of the class assistants.....so we use that affection....if he wiggles so much that his feet move then the beloved person quickly takes a step back...restack...person approaches again more slowly....foot moves....person retreats.... Two tries if he moves his feet then the assistant leaves and play with a _different_ dog. By the end of the class he was starting to make the connection....tail still wagging - hopeful engaging look as his favorite person approached. You have to have someone the dog _LOVES_ and time/patience...

IMO - it helps the dog KEEP his attitude (tail wag/ears perked and that magical eye sparkle and engagement)...Without the confusion of a pop...(am I getting popped because some outside presence approached me...or for some other reason that I can control like moving my feet...)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I aksed for help with Stand for Exam the other day and received some helpful answers too:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55290&highlight=stand+exam


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

YIKES! Absolutely do NOT do this.
The breed ring is about one thing - a confident dog that loves to show. This is a GREAT way to get them to hate showing :-(
At 7 1/2 months old this is TOTALLY NORMAL. He will grow out of it as he learns what it's all about and matures. Do not try to correct him for this.
The only thing I will suggest is to do little sessions -- ask a friend to help -- set him up by hand, have the person approach just like the judge would, if the puppy wiggles out of his stand, the person immediately backs away. Tell puppy to "Stand" and re-set his feet in the same spot. Praise for holding still for about a second, have the helper approach again. Repeat this -- have the person back away every time the puppy wiggles out of his stand, just re-set him and start over. It may take 5-10 tries the first session but you'll be amazed, by the end of the session the puppy will hold still to be examined. Do this with anyone who is willing to help. PRAISE quietly for good behavior, then tell the puppy "OKAY!" when it is okay for him to move (give him a release command so he knows when it is OK to move). Do not have the "judge" (helper) pet or otherwise praise the puppy -- puppy needs to learn that while judges are nice and won't hurt you, they aren't the ones you need to pay attention to or get attention from. Do not use food during this process. 
Best of luck!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll for the advice. I've been toiling over this all day and came to the conclusion you all are talking about. Most of all, I want a happy, confident puppy who enjoys showing and I have fun too. We are going into the breed ring for fun and get him used to lots of activity going on so when we start working on obedience titles it will be no big deal.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I aksed for help with Stand for Exam the other day and received some helpful answers too:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=55290&highlight=stand+exam


 This thread was helpful, thanks!


----------

